# Trudeau approves gay rights dollar coin for circulation in 2019



## The Purge (Dec 23, 2018)

Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau has approved a dollar coin to celebrate the LGBT experience and commemorate the 50th anniversary of the decriminalization of homosexuality in Canada.

The coin is already generating backlash, with opponents of the Trudeau government questioning whether the prime minister hasn’t done enough already to promote identity politics in Canada.

According to CBC News, Trudeau gave his blessing to the coin on Dec. 14. The dollar coin, dubbed a “loonie” in Canada because a loon appears on one side of the coin, will be issued by the Royal Canadian Mint and be circulated throughout Canada as regular tender. (RELATED: Trudeau Government Announces ‘First Ever LGBTQ Trade Mission’)

The Mint isn’t releasing any images of the new coin, nor revealing the names of the artist who rendered it, claiming it wants to “maximize the impact” when people first see it sometime next year, according to CBC.

Homosexuality was legalized in 1969 while Justin Trudeau’s father, Pierre Trudeau, was prime minister. The elder Trudeau had earlier declared as justice minister that “there’s no place for the state in the bedrooms of the nation.”

Read more at dailycaller.com ...

Is it going to have TWO TAILS?...ROTFLMFAO!


----------



## Stratford57 (Dec 23, 2018)

Trudeau looks like jerk, walks like a jerk, acts like a jerk. He must be a jerk.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau has approved a dollar coin to celebrate the LGBT experience and commemorate the 50th anniversary of the decriminalization of homosexuality in Canada.
> 
> The coin is already generating backlash, with opponents of the Trudeau government questioning whether the prime minister hasn’t done enough already to promote identity politics in Canada.
> 
> ...



$3 bill?


----------



## Oddball (Dec 23, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> $3 bill?


My first thought.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## fncceo (Dec 23, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau has approved a dollar coin to celebrate the LGBT experience and commemorate the 50th anniversary of the decriminalization of homosexuality in Canada.
> ...



Damn!  I was too slow.


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 23, 2018)

I'm going to bazooka barf.


----------



## Mr Natural (Dec 23, 2018)

Good for them!

Those Canadians,  they’re so freakin hip!


----------



## fncceo (Dec 23, 2018)

Gays have always faced harsh discrimination, especially in the workplace ..

_"Whatever you do, don't hire the gay one!'_


----------



## skye (Dec 23, 2018)

I wonder.....what kind of image is going to be on that coin.

just curious, you know


----------



## anotherlife (Dec 23, 2018)

How can an entire country become so retarded, that they forget the common sense that homosexual relationships are usually abusive?


----------



## fncceo (Dec 23, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> How can an entire country become so retarded, that they forget the common sense that homosexual relationships are usually abusive?



Depends on what you consider abusive


----------



## anotherlife (Dec 24, 2018)

fncceo said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > How can an entire country become so retarded, that they forget the common sense that homosexual relationships are usually abusive?
> ...


It is always a dominant vs submissive relationship, if it comes to homosexuality.  So it is absolutely bound to be abusive.


----------



## fncceo (Dec 24, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> It is always a dominant vs submissive relationship



It appears you know nothing about gay relationships.  Are you as equally clueless about straight relationships?


----------



## anotherlife (Dec 24, 2018)

fncceo said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > It is always a dominant vs submissive relationship
> ...



Too bad lying is also a part of gayness, so I am not buying this argument.  Try again.


----------



## BlackFlag (Dec 24, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


Really; so how long have you been taking it up the ass then, faggot?


----------



## fncceo (Dec 24, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



He's not gay if it's not voluntary.


----------



## BlackFlag (Dec 24, 2018)

fncceo said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


The way he keeps lying, he must be begging for it


----------



## anotherlife (Dec 24, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


Hehehe.  Offending fags now, are we?  When are you coming out of the closet?


----------



## BlackFlag (Dec 24, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Some people are gay, but you’re a faggot. 

It is what it is


----------



## mdk (Dec 24, 2018)

It’s amazing how much this place cares about fags. Are we in debt up to our tits? Who cares!? Let’s have another topic about queers. Stupid fucks.


----------



## miketx (Dec 24, 2018)

fncceo said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > It is always a dominant vs submissive relationship
> ...


OMG! A canadian homo!


----------



## fncceo (Dec 24, 2018)

miketx said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



I am *NOT *Canadian.


----------



## miketx (Dec 24, 2018)

fncceo said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


----------



## anotherlife (Dec 24, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


Let your boyfriend's 300 pound pot belly squash you flat like a cow dong.  Hehehe.


----------



## anotherlife (Dec 24, 2018)

fncceo said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


So are you not going to take away jobs from americans?


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 24, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> Trudeau looks like jerk, walks like a jerk, acts like a jerk. He must be a jerk.
> 
> View attachment 236441


Nice wigs..


----------



## harmonica (Dec 24, 2018)

these politicians come up with some dumbshit


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 24, 2018)

BlackFag said:


> Some people are gay, but you’re a faggot.



  Says the Black[B]FAG[/B].


----------

